# Pippin Magic Trick



## pmolsonmus (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi,

I did a search and found a few threads but not what I was looking for. I have plans to stop at a nearby magic shop, but wanted to post here too for some input.

I'm doing a low budget musical revue but in a professional theatre. We are opening w/ Magic to Do from Pippin - its a choral arrangement but still has about 8 measures where a magic trick would fit in nicely.

Because its the opening number I'd like a bit of "WOW" attached, but don't have $ to rent an illusion or... A couple hundred dollars total would be all I'm able to spend.

Any ideas? I will likely have a fly rail still open so a cloth or ???? Flying out is a possibility I've considered but willing to explore others. Any suggestions.

Because its the first song, it could be preset if that helps.


Thanks in advance

Phil


----------



## ArthurRiot (Jan 8, 2011)

How much do you want to spend on it? There are some finger mounted tricks that sparkle, add a little smoke and then you can use the distraction for any number of things. If you have acrobatic gymnasts it helps.

If you do use anything pyrotechnic (of ANY kind, including flash paper) any and all clothing within the area should be treated with a flame retardant. Sleeves, gloves, wigs, jackets, pants, shoes... all of it.

But what type of magic are you looking for? A strobe light, identical costumes and a bit of smoke and you can make someone disappear then reappear in the balcony to finish the number  That number lends itself well to masquerade masks


----------



## kicknargel (Jan 8, 2011)

I would think you could rent a small-to-mid sized illusion from a local magician for a couple hundred bucks. Or do some net searching for some classic tricks that you can make, like rope. Or the magic store could sell you an appearing cane or silk producing gimmick or all kinds of stuff that can fill 8 bars.


----------



## LXPlot (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm going to say a classic rope splitting in two trick works best here, or Arthuriot's strobe light trick.

Although if you post some more information I might be able to come up with some more.


----------



## erosing (Jan 8, 2011)

I've always been one for the vanish.


----------

